# Re:corrupt



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Charlotte Dane" <dixieboxer@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Thu, 11 May 2000 12:51:43 ADT*
Unfortunately circumstances of reality dictate those decisions and not my 
moral values. I cant wait for the day.
When a caste system is used, like a rank strucure, whereas one person has an 
obvious superiority over another, this allows these malcontents you speak 
of, to go  far beyond a civialian employer.  The military has total control 
of your whereabouts 24/7. They decide what you will look like. This kind of 
power is bound to be abused.
   There are a great many people within the Dept. that are the best at what 
they do. Its the few that have power over many that do the damage.
   Shaw Cable doesnt ship its employees off without family to hostile areas, 
or separate them for long periods of training time where the discipline used 
could never be done elsewhere. I believe these powers and tactics are needed 
for a fighting force, but not a peacekeeping force, causing a dilemna for 
decision makers.
This is just the opinion of a members wife. I believe way more media 
attention is needed because civialians are shocked when details are 
discovered of injustices. People are fired.......new policies are adopted 
and the press is satisfied.. But you would be surprised how hard it is to 
hold them to these policies.
>From: "dave" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re:
>Date: Thu, 11 May 2000 08:06:02 -0700
>
>If you feel it is corrupt, then you should leave imediately.  To stay would
>only acknowledge that you are part of it.
>During my time in the forces I saw personal corruption, but nothing that I
>could say was endemic to the service.
>The service recruits its members from the Canadian population, whatever bad
>traits are there, started before the people joined. They have their share 
>of
>criminals, malcontents, abusers and drinkers.  So does every other
>organisation in Canada, but the press doesn‘t have a feeding frenzy
>everytime a Shaw cable employee screws up.
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: Charlotte Dane 
>To: 
>Sent: Wednesday, May 10, 2000 5:15 AM
>
>
> > I am a current serving member, with 12 years in. Let me tell you that
> > corruption runs amok within the Dept. Avoid it now, before its too 
>late!!
> > ________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Thu, 11 May 2000 11:32:52 -0600*
If soldiers do not focus on training for war then they are merely Shaw
Cable employees with a very slightly different style of uniform. If
hubby gets out and goes to work for Shaw Cable he and you may find that
things are not quite as nice as you had expected. "Industry" has long
since passed the era where one was hired for life because dad and an
uncle worked there for life and where, unless you screwed up really big
time, the maternalistic company would protect you through thick and
thin. They don‘t even do that in Japan any more. 
And corruption in the Shaw Cable‘s of the world: doesn‘t matter as long
as the bottom line is favourable and the corruptor is doing a very good
job to contribute towards that healthy bottom line. Unfortunately, it‘s
easier to measure dollars than other non-quantifyable measures of
efficiency that only occur during real wartime.
I‘ve watched several decades of ex-soliers try to succeed on civy
street. They ALL fell into two distinct categories. Either they take
that cunning ability to beat the system they learned while in uniform
and used it to their advantage or else they failed miserably when they
expected their new environment to carry them, overlooking their defects.
And in industry, the few still have power over the many. Twas always
thus, always will be as long as humans are humans.
Charlotte Dane wrote:..snip
 I believe these powers and tactics are needed
> for a fighting force, but not a peacekeeping force, causing a dilemna for
> decision makers.
> 
> This is just the opinion of a members wife.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Thu, 11 May 2000 11:22:58 -0700*
>I believe these powers and tactics are needed for a fighting force, but not a
peacekeeping force, causing a dilemna for decision makers.
I see no dilemma.  The CF is a fighting force which is employed in other roles,
including peacekeeping.
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *=?us-ascii?Q?Leandre_Maillet?= <lmaillet@bigfoot.com>* on *Thu, 11 May 2000 15:12:39 -0400*
Test
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Bradley Sallows
Sent: 11 mai, 2000 14:23
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re:corrupt
>I believe these powers and tactics are needed for a fighting force, but not
a
peacekeeping force, causing a dilemna for decision makers.
I see no dilemma.  The CF is a fighting force which is employed in other
roles,
including peacekeeping.
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *=?us-ascii?Q?Leandre_Maillet?= <lmaillet@bigfoot.com>* on *Thu, 11 May 2000 15:22:11 -0400*
‘I believe these powers and tactics are needed for a fighting force, but not
a
peacekeeping force, causing a dilemna for decision makers.‘
This is the old problem as to whether or not we need to focus our training
on 2 types of leadership one for the management of the FC in garrison and
one for combat.
Leandre Maillet
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Dave Kenney" <cao@lf.ab.ca>* on *Thu, 11 May 2000 13:32:26 -0600*
>And in industry, the few still have power over the many. Twas always
>thus, always will be as long as humans are humans.
Under capitalism man exploits man
under socialism the reverse is true.
--Polish proverb
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *R Charette in Silicon Valley <charette@computer.org>* on *Thu, 11 May 2000 12:42:16 -0700*
Dave Kenney wrote:
> 
> Under capitalism man exploits man
> under socialism the reverse is true.
> --Polish proverb
And the Poles are well placed to comment on capitalism??? Hmmm...
Credibility issues here. And one has an intent that the other doesn‘t.
If this proverb would hold true, the US wouldn‘t have anything to envy
to Sweden and vice versa right?
-- RC
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Thu, 11 May 2000 15:52:59 -0700*
It all comes down to one basic fact.
If you feel the Forces is corrupt or unfair, then leave.
It is a purely volutary force, put in your release, and you will be gone.
In addition to thousands of dedicated personnelmale and female, there are
always those that cannot get by in the real world.
If you have proof of actual corruption, then you owe it to Canadians to
expose it.  If you are scared, then I‘m sure there are members of the press
that can investigate your allegations.  Anonymity is a blessing and a curse
in this world, you can usa it as you see fit.
.
 forces.
----- Original Message -----
From: Bradley Sallows 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, May 11, 2000 11:22 AM
Subject: Re:corrupt
>
>
> >I believe these powers and tactics are needed for a fighting force, but
not a
> peacekeeping force, causing a dilemna for decision makers.
>
> I see no dilemma.  The CF is a fighting force which is employed in other
roles,
> including peacekeeping.
>
> Brad Sallows
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

